# Borderlands ist ein Ripoff!



## Bonkic (11. September 2019)

ums gleich klarzumachen: eigentlich sind das old-news. die sache ist seit mehreren jahren bekannt. nur hab ich bislang irgendwie nichts davon mitbekommen. es geht nicht ums gameplay, loot-shooter gabs natürlich auch schon vor borderlands. es geht um die grafische gestaltung, die wohl zweifelsfrei viel zum erfolg der reihe beigetragen hat. und diesbezüglich hat sich gearbox extensiv bei dem kurzfilm "codehunters" bedient. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OmeP1YkaeTo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



zweifel ausgeschlossen.wäre grundsätzlich ja kein problem, wenn der macher des films wenigstens in den credits erwähnt worden wäre. tatsächlich hat es offenbar auch gespräche gegeben, die dann aber im sande verlaufen sind. 

zur erinnerung: borderlands sollte ursprünglich völlig anders aussehen. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BlZv9fEY_co

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



die story erinnert ein wenig an generation zero. dort hat sich avalanche auch bei den werken simon stalenhags bedient, ohne diesen darüber auch nur in kenntnis zu setzen. dabei kennen sich studio und künstler sogar, beide sind aus schweden.


----------



## Herbboy (11. September 2019)

gab es nicht schon Ende der 90er oder so einen "Comic"-Shoter? 13 oder so ähnlich? ^^


----------



## Zybba (11. September 2019)

Ich finds nicht verwerflich.
Künstler inspirieren sich immer untereinander.
Was anderes wäre es bei einer direkten Kopie. Die kann ich hier aber nicht erkennen.


----------



## Spiritogre (11. September 2019)

Der Artstyle in dem oben gezeigten Kurzfilm ist ein Ripoff typischer 80er Jahre Animes und Mangas und der hat sich wiederum seit den 60ern so nach und nach entwickelt. 

Die Cartoonoptik von Borderlands nennt sich Cell-Shading und wird seit etwa dem Jahr 2000 regelmäßig in Spielen verwendet. Eines der ersten berühmten Spiele mit solcher Grafik war Jet Set Radio auf dem Dreamcast. 
Borderlands hat es nur wieder aus der Mottenkiste geholt.



Herbboy schrieb:


> gab es nicht schon Ende der 90er oder so einen "Comic"-Shoter? 13 oder so ähnlich? ^^


Das Spiel heißt XIII und erschien 2003. Es basiert auf einer belgischen Comicbuchreihe von 1984 und es ist aktuell ein Remake in der Mache.


----------



## LOX-TT (12. September 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> gab es nicht schon Ende der 90er oder so einen "Comic"-Shoter? 13 oder so ähnlich? ^^



fast, XIII kam in den frühen 2000ern für PS2, Xbox, GameCube und PC. Davon kommt ja jetzt "bald" (2020) ein Remake von ich glaube THQnordic


----------



## Bonkic (12. September 2019)

wie schon gesagt, diese these ist nicht neu und stammt nicht von mir:

"In fact, Gearbox was very much aware of CodeHunters when they made the art-style changes, though no credit was given to the film by the studio.

They'd been in touch with the film's creator prior to the game's release.

"I was contacted by Gearbox prior to the re-design of the game – in 2008," Ben Hibon told Gather Your Party's Mark Ceb in an interview (the above comparison screens are taken from that interview.)

"They asked me if I would be interested to direct/design some cut-scenes for them. We exchanged a few emails but the project didn’t materialize in the end. I didn’t think much of it at the time – until I saw the final game in 2009."

The project may not have materialized, but Borderlands certainly did, and Hibon says he's more than a little confused by the outcome.

"I think most of the team that worked on “CODEHUNTERS” would have loved the opportunity to work on game like that – including myself," he said. I asked Hibon to comment further but he declined, though he confirmed that he stood by everything he said in the previous interview."

https://www.forbes.com/sites/erikka...e-most-controversial-studios-in-the-industry/

außerdem beschränken sich die gemeinsamkeiten ja nicht mal nur auf die optik. anscheinend wurdne ganze szenen übernommen. 



			
				Spiritogre schrieb:
			
		

> Die Cartoonoptik von Borderlands nennt sich Cell-Shading und wird seit etwa dem Jahr 2000 regelmäßig in Spielen verwendet. Eines der ersten berühmten Spiele mit solcher Grafik war Jet Set Radio auf dem Dreamcast.
> Borderlands hat es nur wieder aus der Mottenkiste geholt.



nein. es mag ähnlich aussehen, aber es handelt sich technisch gesehen eben gerade nicht um cel-shading à la jet set radio oder 13.


----------



## KylRoy (12. September 2019)

Die allermeisten Games oder Filme lassen sich von bereits existierenden inspirieren was ein absolut normaler Vorgang ist.

Um es klarzustellen: Borderlands ist natürlich kein Ripoff sondern ein geniales und sehr populäres Game mit einem überaus einzigartigen Charakter.

Finde es etwas seltsam dass du auch im Gamestar Forum genau den selben Thread erstellt hast und dort wurde er übrigens  zurecht als ziemlich sinnlos eingestuft.

Mir scheint du bist hier auf einem verdammt überflüssigen Kreuzzug.


----------



## Bonkic (12. September 2019)

KylRoy schrieb:


> Die allermeisten Games oder Filme lassen sich von bereits existierenden inspirieren was ein absolut normaler Vorgang ist.



bis zu einem gewissen grad ist das "normal" und akzeptabel, keine frage. aber natürlich gibt es grenzen; meiner meinung nach sind dermaßen offensichtliche inspirationsquellen zumindest zu nennen. 



> Mir scheint du bist hier auf einem verdammt überflüssigen Kreuzzug.



"kreuzzug"? was? na ja, wenn du meinst. keine ahnung, was ich dazu sagen soll. 
wenn ich gearbox ans bein pissen wollte, dann würde ich mich auf den studio-boss einschießen. das wär deutlich einfacher.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. September 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> "kreuzzug"? was? na ja, wenn du meinst.



Naja, du musst schon zugeben, dass deine Motivation hinter dem Ganzen ein wenig zu hinterfragen ist, wenn du diese alte Kamelle jetzt plötzlich zum Release des neuen Teils auskramst.
Vor allem, nachdem du an andere Stelle bereits dein Unverständnis über die gute Resonanz auf das Spiel und die Reihe an sich zum Ausdruck gebracht hast.


----------



## Bonkic (12. September 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Naja, du musst schon zugeben, dass deine Motivation hinter dem Ganzen ein wenig zu hinterfragen ist, wenn du diese alte Kamelle jetzt plötzlich zum Release des neuen Teils auskramst.



na ja, diese story wurde im zusammenhang mit dem release von bl3 wieder mal irgendwo gepostet. da bin ich erstmals draufgestoßen. 



> Vor allem, nachdem du an andere Stelle bereits dein Unverständnis über die gute Resonanz auf das Spiel und die Reihe an sich zum Ausdruck gebracht hast.



für einen solchen kleingeist hälst du mich? na danke... 

edit:
ich hab übrigens damals schon ähnliches bzgl gen zero gepostet. falls hier jemand ernsthaft meinen sollte, ich hätte was persönliches gegen borderlands. also leute...wirklich. so gut solltet ihr mich doch eigentlich kennen.


----------



## MichaelG (12. September 2019)

Du machst aber wirklich den Eindruck. Hab das Gefühl immer wenn das Gespräch auf BL kommt kramst Du diese alte Kamelle heraus, äußerst Dich negativ gegenüber dem Spiel. Dir fällt das vielleicht nicht so sehr auf. Den anderen hier hingegen umso mehr. Und wenn sich hier mehrere dazu melden scheint wirklich etwas dran zu sein. Ich kenne zwar nicht jeden Deiner Beiträge zu BL aber die die ich kenne sind nicht unbedingt positiv.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. September 2019)

Nun, ich finde man muss hier schon beachten dass hier zwar Ähnlichkeiten, meinetwegen auch ein Paar 1:1-Szenen zu erkennen sind, am Ende aber immer noch zwei unterschiedliche Medien vorliegen:
Ein Kurzfilm auf der einen Seite, ein Spiel auf der Anderen. Und beim Inhalt gehen beide am Ende doch auseinander, schließlich ist der Film netto gerade mal 6 Minuten lang und weist nichtmal eine wirklich existierende Story auf. Im Grunde ist das nur Demo-Material, nix weiter.

Wenn wir von echten Ripoffs sprechen wollen sollte man sich mal Ash of Gods: Redemption und The Banner Saga genauer anschauen. DAS ist ein viel besseres Beispiel.


----------



## MichaelG (12. September 2019)

Und ich finde auch, daß der Cell Shading Look total zu BL paßt. Das anzuwenden war die beste Entscheidung von Gearbox. Und ich hab schon Vorfreude auf Teil 3. Im Frühjahr gehts dann los.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. September 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und ich finde auch, daß der Cell Shading Look total zu BL paßt.


Vorsicht. Gleich springt dir Bonkic mit dem "DAS IST KEIN CELL SHADING"-Knüppel ins Gesicht.


----------



## Rabowke (12. September 2019)

Ich bin Bonkic recht dankbar für den Hinweis, denn mir war das komplett unbekannt & es war definitiv interessant zu lesen bzw. das Video zu sehen. Aber auf einen Kreuzzug befindet er sich definitiv nicht ...


----------



## Bonkic (12. September 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Hab das Gefühl immer wenn das Gespräch auf BL kommt kramst Du diese alte Kamelle heraus...



ich hab das jetzt zum ersten und einzigen mal gepostet. ich wusste vorher wie gesagt nicht mal was davon. 



> Ich kenne zwar nicht jeden Deiner Beiträge zu BL aber die die ich kenne sind nicht unbedingt positiv.



meine meinung zu den shootern hat nicht das geringste mit diesem thread zu tun. sagte ich aber bereits. das kannst du jetzt glauben, oder nicht. 
kommt mir eher so vor, als würden sich die fanboys auf die füße getreten fühlen. um auch mal unsachlich zu werden. 
tales from the borderlands fand ich btw absolut großartig. kann man hier im forum ebenfalls mehrfach nachlesen.


----------



## Bonkic (12. September 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Vorsicht. Gleich springt dir Bonkic mit dem "DAS IST KEIN CELL SHADING"-Knüppel ins Gesicht.



auch das stammt nicht von mir, sagt sogar gearbox selbst.


----------



## Bonkic (12. September 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich bin Bonkic recht dankbar für den Hinweis, denn mir war das komplett unbekannt & es war definitiv interessant zu lesen bzw. das Video zu sehen. Aber auf einen Kreuzzug befindet er sich definitiv nicht ...



wenigstens einer, der keine kampagne dahinter vermutet.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. September 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> auch das stammt nicht von mir, sagt sogar gearbox selbst.


Zitat Bonkic:
"nein. es mag ähnlich aussehen, aber es handelt sich technisch gesehen eben gerade nicht um cel-shading à la jet set radio oder 13."

Häng dich meinetwegen am nicht exakt übernommen Wortlaut auf, deine Aussage ist aber die gleiche.


----------



## Bonkic (12. September 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Zitat Bonkic:
> "nein. es mag ähnlich aussehen, aber es handelt sich technisch gesehen eben gerade nicht um cel-shading à la jet set radio oder 13."
> 
> Häng dich meinetwegen am nicht exakt übernommen Wortlaut auf, deine Aussage ist aber die gleiche.



hä? natürlich hatte ICH diesen fakt hier rezitiert. meinst du, ich wüsste nicht mehr, was ich ein paar minuten zuvor gepostet hab? 
nicht meine schuld, dass borderlands fälschlicherweise oftmals als cel-shading-game bezeichnet wird.


----------



## Rabowke (12. September 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wenigstens einer, der keine kampagne dahinter vermutet.


... absolut nicht, vor allem was solltest du davon haben? Nichts. Ich hab dich jetzt auch nicht als Dauer-Nörgler kennengelernt, also von daher macht diese Option keinen Sinn.

Allerdings, und da möchte ich niemanden zu nahe treten, hat mich das alles ein wenig ein SC erinnert. 

Etwas "negatives" gesagt: BÄM! Alle stürzen sich drauf und unterstellen etwas, was völlig aus der Luft gegriffen ist! 

Aber vllt. sehe ich das nur so, weil ich die Meinung von Bonkic hinsichtlich BL I & II teile.


----------



## MichaelG (12. September 2019)

Naja bei BL2 stört mich der relativ starke KOOP-Fokus. Da wirds ab einem gewissen Punkt ziemlich schwer/haarig als Solist. Aber sonst ?


----------



## Wynn (12. September 2019)

> Ripoff aus den Englischen. Eine Abzocke ist eine schlechte finanzielle Transaktion. Normalerweise bezieht es sich auf einen Vorfall, bei dem eine Person für etwas überbezahlt wird oder Waren oder Dienstleistungen erhält, die nicht dem für den Preis erwarteten Standard entsprechen



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ripoff


Kopieren ist ja inzwischen normal soweit die Qualität stimmt. 

Nicht umsonst heisst es teilweise bei "Made in China" das es "Von Frühstück bis Mittag hält" weil bei der Qualität gespart wurde.


----------



## MichaelG (12. September 2019)

Wynn schrieb:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ripoff
> 
> 
> Kopieren ist ja inzwischen normal soweit die Qualität stimmt.
> ...



Obwohl die Chinesen schnell lernen. Die Qualität steigt je nach Firma/Produkt. Und dank Finanzcontrollern sinkt die Qualität der deutschen Produkte im Gegenzug weil die denen zu langlebig sind/waren.


----------



## Spiritogre (12. September 2019)

Ich habe mir jetzt noch mal ein paar meiner Borderlands 2 Screenshots angeschaut. Die Borderlands 2 Grafik benutzt verschiedene Stile und mischt diese, darunter auch Cell-Shading bei sehr vielen Landschaften und Hintergründen wobei z.B. Wasserflächen und Böden kein Cell-Shading verwenden, irgendwelche dort platzierten Steinhaufen jedoch schon. Das Ganze ist aufgepeppt mit normaler 3D Grafik und Physikeffekten. Selbst bei den Waffen gibt es verschiedene Arten, darunter welche die wie typische aussehen, die vom Grafikstil in jeden normalen 3D Shooter reinpassen ohne optisch groß aufzufallen aber eben auch welche mit eindeutigem Cell-Shading Look. 

Cell-Shading besitzt zwei signifikante Eigenheiten, das eine ist, die Grafik ist Comiclook, das zweite, sie hat wie viele Comics einen Rand um z.B. Figuren und Gegenstände. Das entstand aus der Tradition heraus, dass Comics in verschiedenen, nachfolgenden Schritten entstanden sind / entstehen, zunächst als Schwarz/Weiß-Zeichnung, deren weiße Flächen dann nachträglich (oft von jemand anderem als dem Zeichner) dann koloriert wurden. 
Das ist auch schon alles, ansonsten sind es stinknormale Texturen auf einem 3D Polygonmodell.


----------



## Bonkic (12. September 2019)

Wynn schrieb:


> > Ripoff aus den Englischen. Eine Abzocke ist eine schlechte finanzielle Transaktion. Normalerweise bezieht es sich auf einen Vorfall, bei dem eine Person für etwas überbezahlt wird oder Waren oder Dienstleistungen erhält, die nicht dem für den Preis erwarteten Standard entsprechen
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ripoff



was willst du mir damit sagen?


----------



## Bonkic (12. September 2019)

zum grafikstil noch:

aaran canady (sr. world producer bei bungie): 



> It isn't cel shaded, it's a comic book style of rendering. I think it's safe to say "comic style", or even "borderlands style" since that game is best known for it.
> 
> Cel shading (or toon shading) is typically done by using fewer colors over the shaded area and textures to mimic how cels were painted for traditional animation. Sometimes the style can include an outline to simulate inking as well.
> 
> Borderlands does not use cel shading - we can see a full range of color in their textures as well as the shading / lighting. They do use outlines, but in addition the artists paint black lines and crosshatching on the textures in Photoshop to complete the illustrated look. They keep their textures looking even more painterly and by embellishing areas of dark and light in a way to overemphasize- the shapes of the characters. This creates a sense of more dramatic lighting - also common in comic book illustration.



ne andere antwort von einem graphikdesigner, ebenfalls bei quora: 



> A lot of people are calling it ‘cel shading’ but it’s not. Borderlands is built using the Unreal Engine which has a ‘cell shading’ feature but it does not look like Borderlands. What they did with Borderlands was create a full AAA game with standard style characters then they dialed back the textures (you can actually see videos of the original designs on youtube). Instead of all the detail the characters/objects have very simple, one colored skin. Then they added black accents and outlines. The outlines work just like they do in every game where something is highlighted except that A) they’re on all the time and B) they’re black. It looks like ‘cel shading’ but it is not. It’s closer to ‘early 3D Animation’ shading than actual ‘cel shading’. Using actual ‘cel shading’ in a 3D video game, forcing a graphics card to compute all that data, would burn most computers/consoles to a crisp.



bei reddit spricht jemand von etwas namens "sobel shading".


----------



## Spiritogre (12. September 2019)

Ist doch völlig Latte wie Leute das, insbesondere aus Marketing-Sicht, bezeichnen, insbesondere unter dem Hinblick, dass Cell-Shading Games in der Regel nie sonderlich populär waren, selbst ein Zelda - Wind Waker wurde damals für den Stil kritisiert. Es ändert nun mal nichts daran, dass dieser Grafikstil Cell-Shading heißt. Jeder kann das aber letztlich so umbenennen, wie er will, wenn er meint das verkauft sich dann besser oder klingt cooler. 

Gerade das zweite Zitat ist doch Rumgeeiere in Perfektion. "Es sieht aus wie Cell-Shading, ist gemacht wie Cell-Shading aber ist es natürlich nicht" - ja klar ... 

Ich habe erklärt was Cell-Shading ist und was es ausmacht und da trifft die Grafik von Borderlands zu 80 Prozent voll zu. Also ist es eben zum Großteil ein Spiel mit Cell-Shading, Punkt. 

Sobel habe ich kurz reingeschaut, das ist dieser Pseudo-Röntgen-Look den es seit ewigen Zeiten in der Fotografie gibt. Das hat nun wirklich so rein gar nichts mit Cell-Shading oder der Borderlands-Grafik zu tun.

Dieser Borderlands 2 Screenshot von mir besteht zu 100 Prozent aus Cell-Shading Grafik inkl. Waffe und sämtlicher sonstiger Sachen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei diesem Screenshot sind Waffe und Wasser eindeutig kein Cell-Shading, die ganzen Eisberge jedoch schon:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sieht man mit einem Blick, da braucht man nicht jetzt Stunden rumeiern und lamentieren.


----------



## Bonkic (12. September 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe erklärt was Cell-Shading ist und was es ausmacht und da trifft die Grafik von Borderlands zu 80 Prozent voll zu. Also ist es eben zum Großteil ein Spiel mit Cell-Shading, *Punkt*.





sei mir nicht bös, aber ich vertrau da doch eher den profis. es gibt offenbar einen technischen unterschied, auch wenn das endergebnis (für den laien) sehr ähnlich aussehen mag. siehe auch hier. das stammt von jonathon kinkley (Jonathan Kinkley is an arts writer and museum professional with a scholarly focus on video games and new media art.)



> This article kind of missed the point of what cel shading is. Borderlands and Afro Samurai aren't cel shaded games. Their cartoony games but that's a distinct seperation from Cel Shading. Cel Shading is a specific term with a specific meaning. (Diablo 3's intro also isn't cel shaded it's a different technique, only the main character in child of light is cel shaded, the majority of that game is 2D sprite work)
> 
> Cel Shading is a rendering technique where the light values of an object are averaged out. So anything above 50% light would be rendered as one uniform shade of light blue, while below it would be rendered as a second uniform shade of dark blue in an attempt to mimic the look of traditional animation cels. Anything with subtle gradieted shadows isn't cel shaded.
> 
> ...



tut aber letztendlich wirklich eher wenig zur sache. darum gehts ja eigentlich nur am rande.


----------



## Spiritogre (12. September 2019)

Ist mir so ziemlich Wurscht, du kannst Marketing und Kunstgeschwurbel für bare Münze nehmen, soviel du willst. 

Comicgrafik, bleibt am Ende immer Comicgrafik. Ob man es Cell-Shading oder 2D-Cartoon-Texture-Painting nennt spielt keine Rolle.


----------



## RedDragon20 (12. September 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ist mir so ziemlich Wurscht, du kannst Marketing und Kunstgeschwurbel für bare Münze nehmen, soviel du willst.
> 
> Comicgrafik, bleibt am Ende immer Comicgrafik. Ob man es Cell-Shading oder 2D-Cartoon-Texture-Painting nennt spielt keine Rolle.


Was hat'n das mit Marketing zu tun, wenn der Entwickler erklärt, wie der Stil in Borderlands  zustande kommt?  



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ist doch völlig Latte wie Leute das, insbesondere aus Marketing-Sicht, bezeichnen, insbesondere unter dem Hinblick, dass Cell-Shading Games in der Regel nie sonderlich populär waren, selbst ein Zelda - Wind Waker wurde damals für den Stil kritisiert.


Erfolgreich war Wind Waker trotzdem. Genug, dass es sich lohnte, ein Remaster für die WiiU zu bringen. Und Borderlands ist auch eine Erfolgsmarke. Am Stil kann es also nicht liegen.


----------

